# Desperately Seeking Alternative to Miralax



## InkDancer (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm a 23-year-old, 125 lb. female with IBS-C, taking Reclipsen (birth control pill), a multivitamin (because of nutrient malabsorption), and Align (wonderful probiotic). Anyone with similar chemistry, I would welcome your advice especially.My doctor recently told me to take large and frequent doses of Miralax for a few days to try to flush my system. Trouble is, the only thing Miralax has done is give me the worst migraine of my life, and I absolutely cannot take it anymore. Could someone please suggest an alternative OTC laxative?


----------



## InkDancer (Mar 26, 2011)

Okay, quite a few views, no responses. Maybe there's just no one with a similar issue. At any rate, going to try Magnesium Citrate. Will probably post to let you all know how that goes.


----------



## Gutsygal (Nov 23, 2008)

Miralax doesn't work for me either. What does (so far) is Citrucel. Hope you've found something that helps!


----------



## rhonalomey (Aug 15, 2005)

Psyllium natural and works very well. At health shops.


----------

